

Ask HN: Who is looking for remote job seekers? - prosperva

I am competent in HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Ruby, C#, VB.Net, ASP.Net, Ruby on Rails.
======
tagabek
You may have already seen it, but this thread was posted earlier today:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7355882](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7355882)

~~~
prosperva
Thanks!!!

